
'Do I Need This Much Office Space?' Pandemic Emptied Buildings, How Long? - pseudolus
https://www.npr.org/2020/09/01/906767790/do-i-really-need-this-much-office-space-pandemic-emptied-buildings-but-how-long
======
AnnekeH
According to the latest CBRE data, the outbreak of the COVID-19 virus is
expected to have a short-term negative impact on the global commercial real
estate market, but the further course of the virus is difficult to predict.

In the event of the rapid spread of COVID-19 throughout the EMEA region,
economic growth should be expected to slow down and, consequently, a possible
decline in investment in commercial real estate. On the other hand, real
estate investments are considered less risky, so some capital inflows are
potentially possible. In addition, restrictions on travel and transportation
between the EMEA region and China will mainly affect sectors specializing in
supply chains and tourism.

The negative impact on the office market may be reflected in the forecast of
the new proposal, as disruptions in the production and transportation of
building materials will hinder development. In addition, in the short term,
the business is unlikely to expand and be on hold, given the recent downturn
and current turbulence in the stock markets. Business center Zug
[https://www.matchoffice.ch/mieten/business-center/zug-
city](https://www.matchoffice.ch/mieten/business-center/zug-city) constantly
monitors the situation in the commercial real estate market.

